
Bricklayers Think They’re Safe from Robots. Decide for Yourself - dankohn1
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/03/07/upshot/bricklayers-think-theyre-safe-from-automation-robots.html
======
TheAdamist
Using a robot arm to lay one brick at a time would seem like the most
inefficient way to go about this. Surely parallelization by laying many bricks
at a time would go much faster.

They've had brick paver laying machines for years that do a whole road/path at
a time, albeit without mortar. [http://twistedsifter.com/2012/07/tiger-stone-
brick-laying-ma...](http://twistedsifter.com/2012/07/tiger-stone-brick-laying-
machine-prints-roads/) .

